# 1988 Toro 624 - Briggs & Stratton repower



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

I recently picked up a 1988 Toro 624 pretty cheap as a project to fix up. It was in great condition with the exception of the engine. The engine had a broken pull start mechanism and the carburetor was all corroded inside. I got it to start but it puffed a bit of blue smoke. I figured it was a better idea to repower the blower instead of putting money into a worn out Tecumseh. 

Here are some pics of the blower, you can see my 826 in the background. 




























Here is the old engine, a Tecumseh H60. 



















Here is the new engine I picked up on craigslist. It is a Briggs and Stratton 206cc 7hp OHV. It has a 3/4" shaft where the Tecumseh has a 1" shaft, so I ordered a sleeve adapter for the old pulley.










The engine bolted right up, I'm just waiting for some small carburetor parts and the sleeve adapter and it should be a working machine!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice work but did you have to move the crank handle for the chute out


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice work but did you have to move the crank handle for the chute out


Yes. With the carb and air filter housing it barely rubs on the crank handle. I have a spacer washer I'm going to install between the crank mount and the handle bar to fix that issue.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I did a predator repower on a 521. I used 3/8-16 threaded rod and a couple of nuts to relocate the handle. I used the same mounting hole to keep the chute crank in the same location


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I used a 2x4 block of wood on my 3521.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is how I modified the bracket for the chute. I used the existing bracket but with a spacer and a longer bolt. Works pretty well.










Everything fits correctly with the 3/4" to 1" sleeve. This pic is when I was in the process of installing the belts.










And here it is put back together!


----------

